# Studio Monitors... What do you use?



## phoxwit (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm in the market to purchase a new pair of powered monitors and would love some input.

I am currently using Event Alp-5, which I don't think are available anymore. They are great except the bass response could be better... but granted they are only 5" cones.

I would looooovee to get the Yamaha HS8's, but A: $$$$$ and B: my setup that I made won't comfortably fit the 8" monitors.. I would have to re-do my entire setup. So, I'm looking into the HS5's. About half the cost, no rearranging needed.  But I am open to other suggestions as well as any input if any of you have the HS5's.

Always much thanks in advance.

--Phox


----------



## Algorithm-Dude (Jul 10, 2015)

The KRK Rokit series produce great clean sound, and smaller models actually cost not very much.


----------

